# Terrasse ölen, wie den Teich schützen?



## twmemphis (16. Aug. 2011)

Hallo!

wir wollten mal unsere Terrasse ölen. Aber wir haben einige Stellen (Steg über den Teich, eine Treppe und die ganzen Kantenbereiche direkt am Teich), bei denen Öl in den Teich tropfen könnte. Selbst wenn wir vorsichtig sind, wird spätestens der nächste Regen sicher einiges in den Teich spülen.

Wie kritisch ist das?
Wir haben 35000 Liter Teichvolumen und rund 50qm Oberfläche. Ich hoffe, denke, glaube, daß wenn wir vorsichtig sind und alles nach dem ölen schön trocken abreiben, vielleicht nur ein paar Tropfen vom Öl hinein kommen. Unangenehmer ist wohl die Auswaschung durch den Regen.
Findet ihr das halb so wild, oder sind schon ein paar Tropfen super-kritisch?
Gruß,
Thorsten


----------



## karsten. (16. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Terrasse ölen, wie den Teich schützen?*

Definiere Öl !


----------



## twmemphis (16. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Terrasse ölen, wie den Teich schützen?*



karsten. schrieb:


> Definiere Öl !


Bangkirai-Öl von Bondex


----------



## Nori (16. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Terrasse ölen, wie den Teich schützen?*

Brauchen tut das Bangkirai dieses Öl nicht - ist eine rein kosmetische Sache, die alle 2-3 Jahre dann wieder ansteht.

Gruß Nori


----------



## karsten. (16. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Terrasse ölen, wie den Teich schützen?*

 


 



Hallo ich dachte es mir 

Holzschutz heißt  vergiften  

wenn Du mit dem Zeugs auf Nummer sicher gehen willst 

schraubst Du Deine Dielen ab 
breitest große Planen aus 
stellst Böcke drauf 
hüllst Dich in Einwegoveralls
atmest durch Filtermasken mit Schutzfunktion A gegen Organische Gase und Dämpfe

streichst im Schatten die Teile von allen Seiten und stellst Sie einen Monat zum Trocknen 


und selbst dann kannt Dir dann noch nicht mal sicher sein .

der Hersteller ist raus aus der Nimmer er hat Dich gewarnt 

irgendwie 




es geht auch weitgehend sicherer mit Leinstandöl


in unsere Suchfunktion _  Holzschutz _  eingeben  


mfG


----------



## Nori (16. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Terrasse ölen, wie den Teich schützen?*

@ Karsten:
.... und nicht Essen und Trinken während der Arbeit (und auch nicht Rauchen - weiss jetzt blos nicht wo die größere Gefahr herkommt - vom Nikotin oder vom Öl)

Vielleicht ne Idee:
Für normales Holz ist es absolut nicht zu empfehlen, aber für Bangkirai dürfte es kein Problem sein - Streich die Bretter wenn der Teich zugefroren ist - da kannst du Vertropfungen händisch entsorgen!

Gruß Nori


----------



## twmemphis (17. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Terrasse ölen, wie den Teich schützen?*

Man sagt doch immer, daß selbst das stärkste Gift bei nur sehr geringen Konzentrationen sogar gesundheitsfördernd bzw Krankheiten heilend sei ;-)

Naja, also ich bin jetzt verunsichert.
Einerseits denke ich, ist es völlig unerheblich wie gut ich den Teich vor Tröpfchen schütze, weil ein Tropfen hier und da wahrscheinlich undramatisch ist. Da ist in unserem Leitungswasser wahrscheinlich schon mehr Gift drin, im Regen auch.

Andererseits wird der Regen halt einiges ausspülen und viele Terrassen sind schon vor dem Verlegen behandelt worden, bluten dann auch in den Teich aus, aber keiner beschwert sich, weil man das Gift ja nicht selbst drauf gekleistert hat.

Aber im Endeffekt ist das Zeug nun mal nicht gerade "zum Verzehr geeignet" und kann Gewässer schädigen.
Also ich weiß nicht mehr, was ich denken soll. Am besten fliege ich nach Brasilien in den natürlich Urwald und schlage mir ein paar frische Bäume, die ich völlig unbehandelt zu neuen Terrassendielen zurecht säge.


----------



## twmemphis (17. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Terrasse ölen, wie den Teich schützen?*



Nori schrieb:


> Vielleicht ne Idee:
> Streich die Bretter wenn der Teich zugefroren ist - da kannst du Vertropfungen händisch entsorgen!
> 
> Gruß Nori


Nee, bei Minus-Graden werde ich sicher nicht ölen. Ich bezweifle auch, daß man das Zeug bei Kälte überhaupt verarbeiten kann. Und sobald es schneit und wieder schmilzt, hab ich den ganzen Rotz auch wieder im Teich.

Vielleicht sollte man einfach die "Augen zu und durch"-Methode anwenden, dabei halt nach dem ölen mehrfach mit einem nassen Schwamm abreiben und den Schwamm in einer Wanne auspressen, damit späterer Regen zumindest nicht mehr so viel davon in den Teich spült.
Wie wäre diese Idee?


----------



## karsten. (17. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Terrasse ölen, wie den Teich schützen?*

Hast Du das Produktblatt nicht gelesen 

und die Alternativen ?

ok. Du musst wissen was Dir wichtiger ist : Teich oder neu aussehendes Tropenholz 


Augenzumethode ist Gut   .........


----------



## Nori (17. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Terrasse ölen, wie den Teich schützen?*

Ölen ist was anderes als Lasieren - zumal bei Bangkirai das Öl nur mimimalst ins Holz eindringt - deshalb dürfte die Behandlung bei Minusgraden kein Problem sein (Verarbeiten kann man das Zeug - es friert nicht ein, wie gesagt es ist keine Lasur) - der Teich ist ja meistens mehrere Wochen zugefroren, in der Zeit trocknet das gut ab.
Wenn du nach dem Ölen es wieder abreibst ist der Effekt nach kürzester Sonnenbestrahlung wieder gleich null - die Bretter werden wieder grau.
Für die Teichgestaltung würde ich diese dem Bangkirai nachempfundenen Kunststoffdielen verwenden - die brauchen nicht nachbehandelt zu werden und behalten den Farbton.

Gruß Nori


----------



## twmemphis (17. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Terrasse ölen, wie den Teich schützen?*

Hallo!

Na dann sage ich erstmal danke an alle.
Vor zwei Jahren haben wir die Terrasse schon mal "ölen lassen", da hatte ich mir gar keine Gedanken gemacht. Und ich bin mir sicher, daß die genauso giftigen Kram verwendet haben, wenn auch nicht exakt die gleiche Sorte Öl.
Auch wenn seit damals nichts sichtbar negativ mit dem Teich geschehen ist, so bin ich nun doch ein ganzes Stück schlauer.
Die Warnungen im Datenblatt sind zwar sicher eher darauf bezogen, daß man keine 5 Liter Öl in 5000 Liter Wasser kippen sollte, aber man muss ja trotzdem nicht "bewusst so ein Öl verwenden", auch wenn ein paar Tropfen eventuell und vielleicht kein großes Problem darstellen. Eine Unsicherheit bleibt dennoch.
Gruß,
Thorsten


----------



## Suse (17. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Terrasse ölen, wie den Teich schützen?*

Wir haben bei der "letzten Ölung" eine Styrodur-Platte auf das Wasser gelegt.
Getropft haben wir trotzdem nicht, so rumschmoddern tut man da ja auch nun nicht.
Unser Holz hat das Öl aufgesaugt wie nix, ist aber auch kein Banki-Tropen-Tralla, sondern 
deutsche (Thermo-)Buche und das Öl war son Ökozeug.
Aber um das "in das Wasser tropfen" zu verhindern, ging das mit der Platte ganz gut.


----------



## twmemphis (17. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Terrasse ölen, wie den Teich schützen?*



Suse schrieb:


> Wir haben bei der "letzten Ölung" eine Styrodur-Platte auf das Wasser gelegt.
> Getropft haben wir trotzdem nicht, so rumschmoddern tut man da ja auch nun nicht.
> Unser Holz hat das Öl aufgesaugt wie nix, ist aber auch kein Banki-Tropen-Tralla, sondern
> deutsche (Thermo-)Buche und das Öl war son Ökozeug.
> Aber um das "in das Wasser tropfen" zu verhindern, ging das mit der Platte ganz gut.


Klasse Idee, danke! Wir haben kein Banki-Tropen-Tralla, sondern Ipe-Tropen-Tralla   ...  Ipe ist auch ein Tropen Holz, also egal

Ich hab nun noch paar Firmen angerufen. Also "umweltfreundliches Terrassenöl" gibt es nicht wirklich. Entweder ist es für den Außenbereich, dann enthält es auch Fungizide und sonstigen Kram, der Algen, Schimmel, etc weg hält, oder es ist für den Innenbereich und wäscht sich in Nullkommanix wieder raus, ist nicht UV-fest, etc. Das "Timberone Holzschutz außen" von Leinoelpro scheint zwar einigermaßen ok zu sein, aber ich glaube da muss ich auch Kompromisse eingehen mit der Haltbarkeit/UV-Schutz, Färbung, etc.

Falls Du noch weißt, wie Dein "Ökozeug" hieß, kann ich das ja auch nochmal checken.


----------



## Nori (17. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Terrasse ölen, wie den Teich schützen?*

@ Suse:
Bezüglich des Eindringens des Öls kannst Buche absolut nicht mit Bangkirai vergleichen - das ist wie "hölzerner Beton".
Letzteres kannst in die Erde stecken und nach 10 Jahren rausziehen und da ist nichts gegammelt etc. - versuch das mal mit der Buche! (da helfen auch die gern genommenen bituminösen Anstriche nichts) 

Gruß Nori


----------



## Sveni (17. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Terrasse ölen, wie den Teich schützen?*

Hallo,

ein großer Teil unserer Car-Port und Schuppenfassade besteht aus Oregon Pine.
Diese wird einmal im Jahr mit Sonnenblumenöl vom L...l geölt.

Vorteile
- 1 Liter 69 Cent
- riecht nicht
- keine giftigen Inhaltsstoffe
- wenn ein Liter nicht reicht, muß ich nur bis zur Küche  und nicht zum nächsten O.i

Nachteile
- hält nur ca. 1 Jahr

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## Ulli (18. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Terrasse ölen, wie den Teich schützen?*

Hallo,

an meinem Teich habe ich __ Douglasie, die auch über dem Wasser montiert ist. Ich schraube die Bretter über dem Wasser ab zum Ölen und nehme auch das Zeug von B..dex. 

Ist zwar etwas Arbeit, dafür kann ich die Bretter auch rundum ölen und gehe kein Risiko für den Teich ein.... 

Viele Grüße
Ulli


----------

